# Italia choc: terapia intensiva solo per i meritevoli.



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

Documento choc inviato dalla società di anestesia ai primari delle terapie intensive in Italia (e diffuso da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 7 marzo 2020). Nel medesimo documento sono indicate le linee guida da tenere in caso di contagio estremo ed incontrollabile. I posti in terapia intensiva verranno assegnato ai pazienti con un'aspettativa di vita più alta. Inoltre verrà stilata una lista di meritevoli. Una lista di pazienti da salvare e da non salvare.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Documento choc inviato dalla società di anestesia ai primari delle terapie intensive in Italia (e diffuso da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 7 marzo 2020). Nel medesimo documento sono indicate le linee guida da tenere in caso di contagio estremo ed incontrollabile. I posti in terapia intensiva verranno assegnato ai pazienti con un'aspettativa di vita più alta. Inoltre verrà stilata una lista di meritevoli.



*Confermo tutto, purtroppo. E' questo (ma anche altro...) ciò di cui avevo accennato ieri QUI *http://www.milanworld.net/coronavirus-italia-tutta-zona-gialla-da-sabato-vt87032-2.html#post2020634


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Documento choc inviato dalla società di anestesia ai primari delle terapie intensive in Italia (e diffuso da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 7 marzo 2020). Nel medesimo documento sono indicate le linee guida da tenere in caso di contagio estremo ed incontrollabile. I posti in terapia intensiva verranno assegnato ai pazienti con un'aspettativa di vita più alta. Inoltre verrà stilata una lista di meritevoli.



I meritevoli chi sarebbero? I politici?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Documento choc inviato dalla società di anestesia ai primari delle terapie intensive in Italia (e diffuso da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 7 marzo 2020). Nel medesimo documento sono indicate le linee guida da tenere in caso di contagio estremo ed incontrollabile. I posti in terapia intensiva verranno assegnato ai pazienti con un'aspettativa di vita più alta. Inoltre verrà stilata una lista di meritevoli. Una lista di pazienti da salvare e da non salvare.



Cioè fatemi capire, faranno morire gli anziani??


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire, faranno morire gli anziani??



Sì. Verranno lasciati morire.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì. Verranno lasciati morire.



Esattamente quello che illustravamo amministratore, si faranno delle scelte.
La cosa più vergognosa, difficile e ingiusta che potrebbe accadere.
Nessuno merita di morire per un foxxutissimo virus ma nessuno dovrebbe mai morire da solo.


----------



## sacchino (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì. Verranno lasciati morire.



Sembra un decisione dell' INPS


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

*Inserisco lo screen dell'articolo. Scaricatelo e condividetelo, se volete. Mi sembra cosa giusta.*


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esattamente quello che illustravamo amministratore, si faranno delle scelte.
> La cosa più vergognosa, difficile e ingiusta che potrebbe accadere.
> Nessuno merita di morire per un foxxutissimo virus ma nessuno dovrebbe mai morire da solo.



E' quello che è accaduto, sicuramente, anche in casa di quei maledetti cinesi.

Chissà quanta gente sarà morta dentro casa, senza ricevere la minima assistenza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inserisco lo screen dell'articolo. Scaricatelo e condividetelo, se volete. Mi sembra cosa giusta.*



Grazie admin


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' quello che è accaduto, sicuramente, anche in casa di quei maledetti cinesi.
> 
> Chissà quanta gente sarà morta dentro casa, senza ricevere la minima assistenza.



É di cui non daranno mai i numeri, altro che "la Cina ne é uscita benissimo"


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inserisco lo screen dell'articolo. Scaricatelo e condividetelo, se volete. Mi sembra cosa giusta.*



Ce lo vedo proprio il berlusconi di turno che si vede soffiare il posto dal 40enne.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' quello che è accaduto, sicuramente, anche in casa di quei maledetti cinesi.
> 
> Chissà quanta gente sarà morta dentro casa, senza ricevere la minima assistenza.



Li avranno chiusi dentro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ce lo vedo proprio il berlusconi di turno che si vede soffiare il posto dal 40enne.



Appunto, sto cercando di leggere chi sono questi "meritevoli" e non riesco a smettere di pensare al Napolitano con il cure di un bambino....


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É di cui non daranno mai i numeri, altro che "la Cina ne é uscita benissimo"



Rampini ieri diceva che in Cina la situazione è ancora super drammatica e che hanno riaperto fabbriche (senza personale all'interno) solo per dare l'impressione che tutto sia tornato alla normalità.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rampini ieri diceva che in Cina la situazione è ancora super drammatica e che hanno riaperto fabbriche (senza personale all'interno) solo per dare l'impressione che tutto sia tornato alla normalità.



Show must go on.
Ma è vero che ieri è stato il primo giorno in cina con zero casi o stanno disegnando una realtà che non esiste?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2020)

Vedo un preoccupante aumento dei contagiati in Campania.
Con la Sicilia sono le due regioni più problematiche d’Italia sotto l aspetto ospedali.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Show must go on.
> Ma è vero che ieri è stato il primo giorno in cina con zero casi o stanno disegnando una realtà che non esiste?



Ma figurati...

Tutto ciò che è cinese, è fake.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

Disposizioni da situazione disperata, le cose sono due o ai sta esagerando enormemente oppure la situazione è molto più grave di quello che dicono.


----------



## varvez (7 Marzo 2020)

E lo scandalo dove sarebbe? Tra un venticinquenne e un ottantenne chi salvereste, in condizioni di stress estremo del servizio sanitario nazionale? Siamo realisti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rampini ieri diceva che in Cina la situazione è ancora super drammatica e che hanno riaperto fabbriche (senza personale all'interno) solo per dare l'impressione che tutto sia tornato alla normalità.



E con la comunità internazionale funziona eh, son tutti li a dire che sono stati bravissimi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedo un preoccupante aumento dei contagiati in Campania.
> Con la Sicilia sono le due regioni più problematiche d’Italia sotto l aspetto ospedali.



Confermo, è un macello già normalmente, 0 posti, 0 organizzazione, bestie ignoranti che danno addosso al personale ospedaliero, tempi d'attesa biblici che possono essere risolti facilmente se conosci qualcuno e fai regalini, o vai direttamente da privati

Mio fratello è urologo, non immaginate quante persone si recano in ospedale con sintomi per fare altre cose, perché avranno aspettato mesi per un intervento, un controllo o quant altro e non vogliono rimandare......


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> E lo scandalo dove sarebbe? Tra un venticinquenne e un ottantenne chi salvereste, in condizioni di stress estremo del servizio sanitario nazionale? Siamo realisti.



Non fa scandalo la decisione in se ma lo fa il fatto che si sia arrivati ad una cosa del genere, vuol dire che la situazione è già compromessa.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedo un preoccupante aumento dei contagiati in Campania.
> Con la Sicilia sono le due regioni più problematiche d’Italia sotto l aspetto ospedali.



Ciò che dici si basa su conoscenze tue o sul fatto che magari reputi la Calabria non facente parte dell'Italia?Perché io in Calabria ci vivo e non è affatto come dici,in confronto a noi la Sicilia e la Campania hanno l'oro in casa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Show must go on.
> Ma è vero che ieri è stato il primo giorno in cina con zero casi o stanno disegnando una realtà che non esiste?



Nemmeno i nostri giornali raccontano la realtà... siamo in guerra, ovvero la stampa deve obbedire a certi diktat perchè la verità può aiutare il nemico (nemico che può essere interno, come una, tante, guerre civili silenziose in corso).
La Cina (pare) che abbia cessato il traffico navale verso gli USA e non mi stupirei pure verso l'Europa. Il problema è che la Cina è il più grande esportatore di farmaci, ovvero l'Occidente non produce i farmaci - non abbastanza - per la propria popolazione, in regime normale, figuriamoci con il covid19...


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

Magari alla fine ci diranno che per mandare avanti la specie dovranno essere salvati solo scienziati e personalità di spicco...

Un'arca di Noè degli anni 2000...


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Documento choc inviato dalla società di anestesia ai primari delle terapie intensive in Italia (e diffuso da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 7 marzo 2020). Nel medesimo documento sono indicate le linee guida da tenere in caso di contagio estremo ed incontrollabile. I posti in terapia intensiva verranno assegnato ai pazienti con un'aspettativa di vita più alta. Inoltre verrà stilata una lista di meritevoli. Una lista di pazienti da salvare e da non salvare.



Sarà bello per un anziano che si è spezzato la schiena tutta la vita per lavorare, vedersi passare avanti dei baldi giovani fannulloni.

Sarà bello per chi ha servito il suo paese e solo ora si poteva godere i pochi anni pensione insieme ai nipoti, vedersi accantonare in un angolo perché magari c'è qualche delinquente extracomunitario con tutta una vita di nefandezze davanti a sé.

Sarà bellissimo. Proprio una bella fine, sì.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sarà bello per un anziano che si è spezzato la schiena tutta la vita per lavorare, vedersi passare avanti dei baldi giovani fannulloni.
> 
> Sarà bello per chi ha servito il suo paese e solo ora si poteva godere i pochi anni pensione insieme ai nipoti, vedersi accantonare in un angolo perché magari c'è qualche delinquente extracomunitario con tutta una vita di nefandezze davanti a sé.
> 
> Sarà bellissimo. Proprio una bella fine, sì.




Il fatto che uno siano anziano non vuol dire che si sia spaccato la schiena tutta la vita a lavorare o ha "servito il suo paese", magari è un babypensionato che si ciuccia la pensione da una vita e ha lavorato solo 15 anni.

Il fatto che uno sia giovane non vuol dire che sia un fannullone.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il fatto che uno siano anziano non vuol dire che si sia spaccato la schiena tutta la vita a lavorare o ha "servito il suo paese", magari è un babypensionato che si ciuccia la pensione da una vita e ha lavorato solo 15 anni.
> 
> Il fatto che uno sia giovane non vuol dire che sia un fannullone.



E quindi? Non ho capito dove vuoi arrivare.

Io ho scritto esempi che si possono verificare. Mica ho detto che è sistematicamente così.

Io credo che ci sia da riflettere, senza discutere se il grigio è più bianco o più nero, senza offesa.


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Documento choc inviato dalla società di anestesia ai primari delle terapie intensive in Italia (e diffuso da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 7 marzo 2020). Nel medesimo documento sono indicate le linee guida da tenere in caso di contagio estremo ed incontrollabile. I posti in terapia intensiva verranno assegnato ai pazienti con un'aspettativa di vita più alta. Inoltre verrà stilata una lista di meritevoli. Una lista di pazienti da salvare e da non salvare.



Non mi sento nemmeno di dire che sia sbagliato in termini generali, il problema è che i meritevoli saranno gli amici degli amici


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E quindi? Non ho capito dove vuoi arrivare.
> 
> Io ho scritto esempi che si possono verificare. Mica ho detto che è sistematicamente così.
> 
> Io credo che ci sia da riflettere, senza discutere se il grigio è più bianco o più nero, senza offesa.



Ma insomma, da come l'hai messa non sembrava una cosa messa la come mero esempio. Avrò recepito male.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sarà bello per un anziano che si è spezzato la schiena tutta la vita per lavorare, vedersi passare avanti dei baldi giovani fannulloni.
> 
> Sarà bello per chi ha servito il suo paese e solo ora si poteva godere i pochi anni pensione insieme ai nipoti, vedersi accantonare in un angolo perché magari c'è qualche delinquente extracomunitario con tutta una vita di nefandezze davanti a sé.
> 
> Sarà bellissimo. Proprio una bella fine, sì.



Viviamo in una cultura e società dall'ageismo imperante, che è una forma di razzismo, ma la stragrande maggioranza non sa nemmeno cosa sia.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma insomma, da come l'hai messa non sembrava una cosa messa la come mero esempio. Avrò recepito male.



Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è come ha detto Gabry. Sei tu che neghi la casistica portando alcuni casi limite, in pratica tutti gli anziani dovrebbero pagare per i pochissimi che hanno fatto la pacchia. Ma anche nel caso di un anziano che abbia lavorato poco, vuoi perchè ricco, vuoi per scelta, non vedo perchè debba essere discriminato; in pratica si applica la politica dell "Arbeit Macht Frei", chi non lavora può perire.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma insomma, da come l'hai messa non sembrava una cosa messa la come mero esempio. Avrò recepito male.



Ma è chiaro che se vuoi evidenziare qualcosa la sottolinei in maniera esasperata. Hai recepito benissimo, ma hai portato solo un controesempio.

Il punto della discussione è che c'è il conflitto età vs dignità. E come molti hanno già scritto, potrebbe pure essere un criterio di scelta. Il fatto che sia un criterio però non vuole dire che sia sempre giusto e leale. Anzi, qui la giustizia e la lealtà non c'entrano proprio per niente. Io ho solo cercato di evidenziare questa cosa, e tu puoi essere benissimo d'accordo o no sulle considerazioni che ho fatto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è come ha detto Gabry. Sei tu che neghi la casistica portando alcuni casi limite, in pratica tutti gli anziani dovrebbero pagare per i pochissimi che hanno fatto la pacchia. Ma anche nel caso di un anziano che abbia lavorato poco, vuoi perchè ricco, vuoi per scelta, non vedo perchè debba essere discriminato; in pratica si applica la politica dell "Arbeit Macht Frei", chi non lavora può perire.




Casi limite... Ma per favore, è pieno di sta gente, altro che casi limite. E' pieno di anziani egoisti che hanno avuto di tutto e di più e continuano ad avere pretese irreali. Sta cosa che gli anziani sono tutti dei poveretti che si sono spaccati il culo è una delle retoriche più urtanti degli ultimi tempi.
Dove ho scritto poi che debbano essere discriminati? 

Se ho fatto quella precisazione è solo perché sta storia degli anziani viene propagata di continuo, quando semplicemente non è vero, per ogni anziano che ha fatto il suo, c'è qualcuno che non l'ha fatto. 

Molte volte il povero anziano che si è spaccato seriamente il culo muore pure presto e non beneficia neanche di pochi anni di pensione. Ho entrambi gli esempi nei miei nonni, uno che ha sempre lavorato ed è morto dopo solo 3 anni di pensione, l'altro che non ha mai fatto una sega in vita sua e ha ciucciato 30 anni di pensione facendo sempre la vittima non meritando nulla.





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma è chiaro che se vuoi evidenziare qualcosa la sottolinei in maniera esasperata. Hai recepito benissimo, ma hai portato solo un controesempio.
> 
> Il punto della discussione è che c'è il conflitto età vs dignità. E come molti hanno già scritto, potrebbe pure essere un criterio di scelta. Il fatto che sia un criterio però non vuole dire che sia sempre giusto e leale. Anzi, qui la giustizia e la lealtà non c'entrano proprio per niente. Io ho solo cercato di evidenziare questa cosa, e tu puoi essere benissimo d'accordo o no sulle considerazioni che ho fatto.




La risposta sopra può valere anche per te tutto sommato. Il senso della precisione che ti ho fatto deriva poi da quello. Come ho scritto sopra, sono semplicemente stanco di sentire di continuo questa cosa degli anziani sempre povere vittime delle circostanze. Capisco che il tuo intento alla fine era un altro, ma l'idea che ho avuto all'inizio era questa.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Marzo 2020)

Il criterio di privilegiare i giovani rispetto a 70enni o 80enni è logico, sono scelte difficili che nessuno vorrebbe mai trovarsi a dover prendere, ma se la situazione diventasse disperata meglio stabilirlo con chiarezza e preparare tutti. Certo poi non esisterebbe vedere le mummie di turno (politici e amici vari) saltare la fila, in quel caso sarebbe sacrosanto il ricorso alla forza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non mi sento nemmeno di dire che sia sbagliato in termini generali, il problema è che i *meritevoli saranno gli amici degli amici*



Aggiungici i ricchi, questo fa davvero schifo


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2020)

è il critierio che usano per la donazione degli organi dove la sanità è privata.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Marzo 2020)

Che schifo... Paese gestito in modo vergognoso...


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Documento choc inviato dalla società di anestesia ai primari delle terapie intensive in Italia (e diffuso da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 7 marzo 2020). Nel medesimo documento sono indicate le linee guida da tenere in caso di contagio estremo ed incontrollabile. I posti in terapia intensiva verranno assegnato ai pazienti con un'aspettativa di vita più alta. Inoltre verrà stilata una lista di meritevoli. Una lista di pazienti da salvare e da non salvare.



Bisogna scegliere tra evitare questa situazione e l' economia.
Vediamo che faranno.

In quanto alla lista meritevoli, se mai si arrivasse a saturazione totale, ovvio che andranno fatte delle scelte, purtroppo. Inutile tenerlo nascosto...


----------



## kekkopot (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Confermo tutto, purtroppo. E' questo (ma anche altro...) ciò di cui avevo accennato ieri QUI *http://www.milanworld.net/coronavirus-italia-tutta-zona-gialla-da-sabato-vt87032-2.html#post2020634



È allucinante..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Marzo 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il criterio di privilegiare i giovani rispetto a 70enni o 80enni è logico, sono scelte difficili che nessuno vorrebbe mai trovarsi a dover prendere, ma se la situazione diventasse disperata meglio stabilirlo con chiarezza e preparare tutti. Certo poi non esisterebbe vedere le mummie di turno (politici e amici vari) saltare la fila, in quel caso sarebbe sacrosanto il ricorso alla forza.



Logico? E' contrario alla legge e ai principi della costituzione, secondo cui siamo tutti uguali e la discriminazione è bandita. Se ci deve essere discriminazione: prima i cittadini italiani. Ma se dici che i primi a non avere la terapia intensiva devono essere gli immigrati ti condanneranno per razzismo, se dici che devono essere gli Italiani anziani ti applaudono... gli stessi antirazzisti ti applaudono. Perchè antiracism = antiwhite, non è mai stato più chiaro come lo è oggi.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Logico? E' contrario alla legge e ai principi della costituzione, secondo cui siamo tutti uguali e la discriminazione è bandita. Se ci deve essere discriminazione: prima i cittadini italiani. Ma se dici che i primi a non avere la terapia intensiva devono essere gli immigrati ti condanneranno per razzismo, se dici che devono essere gli Italiani anziani ti applaudono... gli stessi antirazzisti ti applaudono. Perchè antiracism = antiwhite, non è mai stato più chiaro come lo è oggi.



A me del politically correct frega meno di zero, ho detto più volte che viviamo in una società sempre più ridicola ogni anno che passa, il boom dei social non ha fatto altro che dare ulteriore voce a gente che non sa un c*zzo di niente ma crede di poter parlare. Come la democrazia in pratica.

Sul prima gli italiani sono d'accordo, dovrebbe essere il minimo per uno stato guardare prima al bene dei suoi cittadini, ma pare che in Italia sta cosa non venga recepita.
Sul prima i giovani (italiani), sarà pure contrario alla costituzione, ma in tempi disperati vanno fatte delle scelte difficili, trincerarsi dietro al buonismo non cambierebbe di una virgola le cose. O si adotta un criterio di scelta chiaro, oppure si avrà la solita situazione in cui tutti se ne lavano le mani per non apparire impopolari e iniziano polemiche, violenza e caos, in questo caso amplificate dalla gravità della situazione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Logico? E' contrario alla legge e ai principi della costituzione, secondo cui siamo tutti uguali e la discriminazione è bandita. *Se ci deve essere discriminazione: prima i cittadini italiani*. Ma se dici che i primi a non avere la terapia intensiva devono essere gli immigrati ti condanneranno per razzismo, se dici che devono essere gli Italiani anziani ti applaudono... gli stessi antirazzisti ti applaudono. Perchè antiracism = antiwhite, non è mai stato più chiaro come lo è oggi.



Razzista fascioleghista... è ciò che ti sentiresti rispondere, fosse per me invece ti stringerei la mano


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inserisco lo screen dell'articolo. Scaricatelo e condividetelo, se volete. Mi sembra cosa giusta.*



Io non lo farò...perchè so ancora distinguere l'informazione dalla propaganda

La propaganda è quella che vuole nascondere l'ovvietà ed il buon senso per far passare l'idea che si lascierà morire la gente
L'informazione invece è quella che speiga il perchè si è costretti ad emanare certe direttive

Quello pubblicato dal Giornale non è altro che un atto formale e dovuto per esulare da ogni responsabilità i medici che purtroppo saranno costretti a prendere decisioni drammatiche

Inutile girarci tanto intorno...se i posti disponibili sono meno dei pazienti che necessitano di particolari trattamenti andrà presa una decisione in poco tempo...il medico non può indugiare e questo documento lo aiuterà ad essere meno titubante e più lucido

E' una legge (seppur drammatica) che regola la medicina moderna fin dalla sua nascita...è dura da accettare ma è il male minore...


----------



## Djici (7 Marzo 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il criterio di privilegiare i giovani rispetto a 70enni o 80enni è logico, sono scelte difficili che nessuno vorrebbe mai trovarsi a dover prendere, ma se la situazione diventasse disperata meglio stabilirlo con chiarezza e preparare tutti. Certo poi non esisterebbe vedere le mummie di turno (politici e amici vari) saltare la fila, in quel caso sarebbe sacrosanto il ricorso alla forza.



Fanno la stessa cosa quando qualcuno ha bisogno di un organo. 
Poi che sia giusto o meno non lo so perché si dovrebbe sapere cosa voglia dire "meritevole".


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Fanno la stessa cosa quando qualcuno ha bisogno di un organo.
> Poi che sia giusto o meno non lo so perché si dovrebbe sapere cosa voglia dire "meritevole".



Presumo che per meritevole intendano Medici scienziati e ricercatori, almeno in un paese normale, qui presumo sia ricco, potente o politico.


----------



## diavolo (7 Marzo 2020)

Strano che non siano ancora scoppiati focolai nelle carceri...


----------



## DMC (7 Marzo 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Io non lo farò...perchè so ancora distinguere l'informazione dalla propaganda
> 
> La propaganda è quella che vuole nascondere l'ovvietà ed il buon senso per far passare l'idea che si lascierà morire la gente
> L'informazione invece è quella che speiga il perchè si è costretti ad emanare certe direttive
> ...



Esattamente cosi'. E' la soluzione ingiusta ma inevitabile che speriamo non si arrivi mai a dover attuare.

Comunque in Italia e' un argomento difficile da affrontare a causa della cultura degli ospedali e della Medicina in generale.

Ad esempio in molti paesi, tra cui quello in cui vivo io ora, e' parecchio comune la prassi del DNR, cioe' Do Not Resuscitate. I pazienti semplicemente possono decidere di non essere rianimati in caso di arresto cardiaco. Spetta a loro decidere, non so se in Italia e' cosi' adesso. Di certo non lo era qualche tempo fa. Leggendo brevemente in giro vedo che la legge non c'e' e/o non e' chiara ancora.

Quello che si deve evitare e' arrivare ad una situazione simile a quella che si ha in guerra o in zone estremamente povere, dove i medici devono continuamente attuare un triage e lasciare morire chi ha meno speranze di sopravvivere. Altrimenti si rischia di perdere tutti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Marzo 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Strano che non siano ancora scoppiati focolai nelle carceri...



Nessuno vuole evadere in sti giorni...


----------



## GP7 (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Documento choc inviato dalla società di anestesia ai primari delle terapie intensive in Italia (e diffuso da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 7 marzo 2020). Nel medesimo documento sono indicate le linee guida da tenere in caso di contagio estremo ed incontrollabile. I posti in terapia intensiva verranno assegnato ai pazienti con un'aspettativa di vita più alta. Inoltre verrà stilata una lista di meritevoli. Una lista di pazienti da salvare e da non salvare.


È la conferma di quanto mi ha comunicato stamani un mio parente che lavora al pronto soccorso di Bergamo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Marzo 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Io non lo farò...perchè so ancora distinguere l'informazione dalla propaganda
> 
> La propaganda è quella che vuole nascondere l'ovvietà ed il buon senso per far passare l'idea che si lascierà morire la gente
> *L'informazione invece è quella che speiga il perchè si è costretti ad emanare certe direttive
> ...



Non bisognava arrivare a questo punto. L'informazione non dice che dal 2010 son stati tagliati 37 miliardi alla sanità.
Ma son stati spesi più di 10 miliardi per gli immigrati irregolari. E per sanare le banche, in primis MPS, non so quanti miliardi...
Inoltre la sinistra vuole approvare il MES secondo cui dovremmo eventualmente elargire su richiesta della UE 100 miliardi.
A Roma c'era un ospedale tra i migliori e più grandi del mondo, il Forlanini, specializzato in pneumologia. Lasciato in stato di abbandono e chiuso definitivamente nel 2015 (con Zingaretti pres. del Lazio).
Allora capirai che queste direttive non sono "obbligate" ma sono frutto di annose precise politiche contro la cittadinanza.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Io non lo farò...perchè so ancora distinguere l'informazione dalla propaganda
> 
> La propaganda è quella che vuole nascondere l'ovvietà ed il buon senso per far passare l'idea che si lascierà morire la gente
> L'informazione invece è quella che speiga il perchè si è costretti ad emanare certe direttive
> ...



Può essere condivisibile.

Detto questo, un piccolo OT, di cui mi scuso.

Quello che viene fatto passare, però, è né più né meno che una cinica legge di natura, che non è automatico venga applicata alla nostra società "civile" e con un certo grado di "morale" ed "etica", altrimenti viviamo secondo le leggi della jungla e fine del discorso. Rimangono comunque, a quanto pare, indicazioni. Non sono leggi, e quindi sono sottoposte a una certa discrezionalità.

Quando c'è di mezzo la pellaccia e i favoritismi strumentali, non so perché, ma si tende sempre ad andare su posizioni non ben definite e cavilli cervellotici.

Mi piacerebbe infatti che il buon senso fosse applicato a 360^. Ad esempio quando si mette in carcere chi si è difeso da un aggressore, oppure quando passa da eroina internazionale una che ha schiacciato una motovedetta. E mi fermo qui. Sicuramente qualcuno osserverà che in questi casi non c'entra il buon senso.

Scusate l'OT.


----------



## sipno (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì. Verranno lasciati morire.


Certo... Sono pensioni in meno da pagare. 
Schifosi


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2020)

ok...mettiamo cosi: vostro padre o madre si ammala e viene lasciato morire (perché questo è) perché "non meritevole" per l'età ecc ed al suo posto viene salvato un altro "meritevole"...

immaginate questo scenario...che fate?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ok...mettiamo cosi: vostro padre o madre si ammala e viene lasciato morire (perché questo è) perché "non meritevole" per l'età ecc ed al suo posto viene salvato un altro "meritevole"...
> 
> immaginate questo scenario...che fate?


È normale cit.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È normale cit.



per quello l'ho scritto...perché anche io faccio il razionale ecc poi però penso a quello che accadrebbe e vi assicuro che di razionale in me ci sarebbe ben poco


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per quello l'ho scritto...perché anche io faccio il razionale ecc poi però penso a quello che accadrebbe e vi assicuro che di razionale in me ci sarebbe ben poco


È facile giudicare da fuori, bisogna trovarsi in mezzo a loro cose per comprenderle seriamente.


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> E lo scandalo dove sarebbe? Tra un venticinquenne e un ottantenne chi salvereste, in condizioni di stress estremo del servizio sanitario nazionale? Siamo realisti.



Infatti... per quanto sia triste, è cosi... Dopo qualche mese con questo corona virus si son fatte delle percentuali di sopravvivenza di un ventenne, quarantenne, ottantenne...


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ok...mettiamo cosi: vostro padre o madre si ammala e viene lasciato morire (perché questo è) perché "non meritevole" per l'età ecc ed al suo posto viene salvato un altro "meritevole"...
> 
> immaginate questo scenario...che fate?



***** dentro. Ma di certo non puoi farne una colpa se una nazione fosse al collasso e salvasse uno di vent'anni piuttosto di uno di settanta. Ripeto, sono scenari di una nazione al COLLASSO. Sono regole per quel tipo di eventualità, che ancora non c'è.


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ok...mettiamo cosi: vostro padre o madre si ammala e viene lasciato morire (perché questo è) perché "non meritevole" per l'età ecc ed al suo posto viene salvato un altro "meritevole"...
> 
> immaginate questo scenario...che fate?



il problema dell'italia sai che è proprio questo? a nessuno interessa il bene dell'italia ma solo il suo personale.


----------



## markjordan (7 Marzo 2020)

Niente più quarantena per medici e infermieri che sono venuti a contatto con persone positive al Coronavirus. Dovranno fermarsi solo nel caso presentino i sintomi o risultino positivi al tampone.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> il problema dell'italia sai che è proprio questo? a nessuno interessa il bene dell'italia ma solo il suo personale.



ma che bravo...ottima lezione di vita ahahahah

poi tra l'altro mi viene in mente un'altra cosa (questo non è rivolo a te): voi pensate che davvero verrebbero applicate in modo regolare: figuriamoci...chi è ricco chi ha agganci o volendo anche chi è un criminale...mi immagino la madre di un affiliato di Matteo Messina Denaro a Trapani ad esempio..


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> Niente più quarantena per medici e infermieri che sono venuti a contatto con persone positive al Coronavirus. Dovranno fermarsi solo nel caso presentino i sintomi o risultino positivi al tampone.



In caso abbiano indossato correttamente i dpi la possibilità di contagio è ridottissima


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2020)

e poi volendo ci sono altre milioni di implicazioni..che ne so ad esempio un 25 enne in ottima salute in carcere con la pena di 30 anni passerebbe davanti a un 70 enne? 

ma intendiamoci razionalmente lo posso anche capire infatti l'ho scritto subito...solo che provando a ipotizzare lo scenario la razionalità va a farsi benedire...non si parla di un posto di lavoro dove passa avanti il meno meritevole ecc si parla di vita


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (7 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ok...mettiamo cosi: vostro padre o madre si ammala e viene lasciato morire (perché questo è) perché "non meritevole" per l'età ecc ed al suo posto viene salvato un altro "meritevole"...
> 
> immaginate questo scenario...che fate?


Questi post da ''libro cuore'' servono solo a farvi guadagnare stima ed approvazione
Ma non potete cambiare la realtà
Scelte di questo tipo ne sono già state fatte...ne vengono fatte...e ne verranno fatte in futuro...perchè davanti all'inevitabile non puoi agire con il sentimentalismo ma devi usare lucidità e buon senso

Se i pazienti superano i posti disponibili mi spieghi con quale criterio bisognerebbe scegliere a chi assegnare le cure necessarie?
A chi è arrivato prima?...diamo il numerino come al banco dei salumi?
Logico che vanno fatte delle scelte...scelte difficili ma inevitabili

Per ''tranquillizzarti'' ci tengo a farti sapere che la classificazione di chi è più meritevole non verrà stilata in base al ceto d'appartenenza,al reddito o al titolo conseguito ma verranno tenuti in considerazione fattori strettamente clinici
Mi spiace scriverlo ma credo che un malato terminale avrà poche possibilità di ''primeggiare'' la lista d'attesa

Capisco tutte le perplessità di fronte a questa questione ma purtroppo non ci sono alternative migliori al momento disponibili

In ultimo per rispondere alla tua domanda...se dovesse capitare ad un mio caro?...probabilmente all'inzio farei fatica ad accettare la cosa ma col passar del tempo capirò che in quel preciso momento non poteva andare diversamente...


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma che bravo...ottima lezione di vita ahahahah
> 
> poi tra l'altro mi viene in mente un'altra cosa (questo non è rivolo a te): voi pensate che davvero verrebbero applicate in modo regolare: figuriamoci...*chi è ricco chi ha agganci o volendo anche chi è un criminale*...mi immagino la madre di un affiliato di Matteo Messina Denaro a Trapani ad esempio..



garantito che sarebbe così


----------



## Zenos (7 Marzo 2020)

Inizia a venirmi un dubbio...muoiono anziani e con patologie pregresse perché magari in priorità 2 nella terapia intensiva...se non si blocca tra qualche giorno inizieranno a morire gente giovane...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (7 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non bisognava arrivare a questo punto. L'informazione non dice che dal 2010 son stati tagliati 37 miliardi alla sanità.
> Ma son stati spesi più di 10 miliardi per gli immigrati irregolari. E per sanare le banche, in primis MPS, non so quanti miliardi...
> Inoltre la sinistra vuole approvare il MES secondo cui dovremmo eventualmente elargire su richiesta della UE 100 miliardi.
> A Roma c'era un ospedale tra i migliori e più grandi del mondo, il Forlanini, specializzato in pneumologia. Lasciato in stato di abbandono e chiuso definitivamente nel 2015 (con Zingaretti pres. del Lazio).
> Allora capirai che queste direttive non sono "obbligate" ma sono frutto di annose precise politiche contro la cittadinanza.



Perdonami ma non voglio entrare in discussioni ''socio-politiche''...

Sono entrato in questa discussione solo per far presente che i messaggi che si vuole far passare non corrispondono alla realtà

Si faranno morire i vecchi...
Non è vero...fino a quando ci saranno posti disponibili anche il nonnino centenario verrà curato con tutto il necessario
Il dramma sarà quando non ci saranno posti disponibili a sufficienza...e qui entra in gioco la direttiva inviata da SIAARTI...la quale ha l'unico scopo di ''proteggere'' i medici che purtroppo sarranno costretti a prendere decisioni drammatiche...ed in questo caso purtroppo il nonnino avrà poche speranze di guarigione...ma si parla di caso estremo e non di prassi ''comune''...


I meritevoli saranno i soliti noti...
Non è vero perchè a determinare la ''meritocrazia'' saranno solo ed esclusivamente valutazioni di tipo medico...''porcate'' varie non sono da escludere ma la parola ''meritevole'' nell'informartiva SIAARTI non ha di sicuro il significato che gli si vuole ''per forza'' attribuire in questa discussione


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma che bravo...ottima lezione di vita ahahahah
> 
> poi tra l'altro mi viene in mente un'altra cosa (questo non è rivolo a te): voi pensate che davvero verrebbero applicate in modo regolare: figuriamoci...chi è ricco chi ha agganci o volendo anche chi è un criminale...mi immagino la madre di un affiliato di Matteo Messina Denaro a Trapani ad esempio..



non per quello si dovrebbero prendere altre decisioni. 
io nel mio piccolo ho dovuto prendere decisioni per il bene comune e purtroppo ho capito che la gente non gli interessa nulla del bene comune ma solo del proprio.
i ricchi e i criminali come dici tu hanno sempre agganci qualsiasi decisione tu prenda.


----------



## Zenos (7 Marzo 2020)

Alle 18 di oggi Sabato 7 Marzo:
5061 infetti (+1145)
233 morti (+36)
589 guariti (+66)


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Alle 18 di oggi Sabato 7 Marzo:
> 5061 infetti (+1145)
> 233 morti (+36)
> 589 guariti (+66)


Situazione completamente degenerata


----------



## mabadi (7 Marzo 2020)

sarebbe bello lanciare un sondaggio per capire cosa pensa la gente, come sta vivendo la situazione e la fiducia nelle istituzioni.
Quanti vorrebbero il Duce al comando?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello lanciare un sondaggio per capire cosa pensa la gente, come sta vivendo la situazione e la fiducia nelle istituzioni.
> Quanti vorrebbero il Duce al comando?



Guarda che la soluzione c è, ed è chiarissima.

Se la attuassero l opinione pubblica distruggerebbe questo governo


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che la soluzione c è, ed è chiarissima.
> 
> Se la attuassero l opinione pubblica distruggerebbe questo governo



cioè?


----------

